

FlOw clone released on iPhone, developer pleads ignorance - pieter
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/06/flow-clone-released-on-iphone-developer-pleads-ignorance.ars

======
jcl
From their re-revised web page:

 _Because the game seemed to be upsetting so many, we have decided to remove
it completely. We will also make sure nothing like this ever happens in the
future._

It's odd that they would be making a "fan remake" without mentioning the
original or its creator. Although they weren't profiting from it at the time,
one has to wonder if they were planning to monetize it in some way in the
future.

------
brk
Interesting story, but am I the only one who felt that the headline and story
almost sounded like something pulled from The Onion? If there was an all-geek
version of The Onion, I could easily something like this.

